# GPS GP-E2 on 5DIII



## Birger.Niss (Sep 24, 2014)

Esteemed co-spirits
I'm in Japan right now and have bought the GP-E2 for geotacking my photos. It works like a dream BUT it takes a LONG time (around one second) to take a picture, and I fear that the actual picture is taken at the end of the period, so its quite impossible to time it accurately.
Have any of you similar experiences with this GPS unit?
Your input is very much appreciated.
BR
Birger


----------



## Stevet20 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi,

I regularly use the GP-E2 on my 5DIII and not had the issue you describe during normal operation. Once it has locked onto enough GPS satellites you shouldn't really notice any time delay. 

Regards
Steve


----------



## Birger.Niss (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Steve
Thanks a lot for your input. I'll look after the signal strength (# satellites) to check any correlation to the experienced delay.
BR 
Birger


----------



## lion rock (Sep 24, 2014)

I use the same GPS on my 5D3 in Hokkaido nearly 2 years ago, and after the initial lock on to the signal which took a second or two, all subsequent shots were normal, no delay at all. Most of the time, I left the GP-E2 on even while traveling in a vehicle, so I can create a travel trail.
What is the setting on your camera that may cause the delay?
-r


----------



## Birger.Niss (Sep 25, 2014)

I just went out for another wee shooting session. I have a full 3 bar gps signal - 3D, a fully charged battery but the problem still remains. The tagging is perfect but it still takes around 1 second before the picture is taken. The moment I switch off the GPS unit everthing is back to normal.
I have a completely standard camera setting - Av priority, manual ISO, single shot, etc.
Weird!
BR
Birger


----------



## Birger.Niss (Sep 25, 2014)

Update:
The problem disappears when I connect the unit to the camera with a cable.
When I try out the unit on another 5DIII just using the hot shoe it works without problems.
I guess the conclusion must be that there is something wrong with the hot shoe on my camera, though I have no problems with my flash.
BR
Birger


----------



## Kaorin (Sep 26, 2014)

Birger, I'm in Japan and interested in any potential problems with the GPS.

Have you tried simple things like cleaning the hotshoe and the pins on the bottom of the GPS module?

If the problem disappears when using a cable, it sounds like a dirty contacts problem. An ETTL cable is still passing the data through the hotshoe.

Good luck with it, and hopefully your 5Dmk3 doesn't need servicing!


----------



## Birger.Niss (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello Kaorin
As the unit works fine in the hot shoe of another 5DIII it must be OK. I did a rudimentary cleaning of the hot shoe on my camera but to no avail. I have contacted Canon service in Denmark where I live and they agree that it most probably is a hot shoe problem. It might be covered by the guarantee even though the camera was bought a year and a half ago. I used the unit tethered all day yesterday and it works perfectly
BR
Birger


----------

